# Lawn Problem...



## dnbush (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi,

I had my back lawn replaced a couple years back with the contractor removing the old turf, bringing in new/fresh topsoil and installing new sod. The problem is that it's got lots of depressions or low spots.

I'm pretty sure I know why. Two mistakes he made were first, he didn't roll the whole area after the topsoil was laid down (you know, with the large, water filled roller) and second he didn't run the sprinklers to let the air pocket in the soil settle out and then fill them in.

So, now here I am with a bumpy lawn. Any suggestions on how to fix this?

Thanks.

David


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

Leveling can be done by adding clean, screened sand such as masonry sand and working it into the canopy with tools such as a leveling rake. There are lots of threads with pictures and videos on how to do this. The methods are applicable to any grass type .

start here https://www.google.com/search?q=site:thelawnforum.com+leveling


----------



## dnbush (Jul 19, 2021)

Thank you. Well that certainly sounds like a way to fix it but not something I'm going to want to do myself. I'm assuming that there are landscaping services that would know how.


----------

